# APF - Products - Feedback?



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm looking at doing some epoxy work on a garage and was turned onto APF, Arizona Polymer Flooring.

Curious to know if anyone has worked with any of their products or heard anything about them? Good / bad? 

They even have waterbased epoxy systems, which I've never even run into before. Very interesting.

Looking forward to yall's feedback, if any.


----------

